# Bafle de 6º orden para HT



## yhue (May 29, 2008)

Hola amigos foreros, aquí les traigo un diseño de un 6º Orden con un woofer de 8" pequeño pero igualmente poderoso, tiene una respuesta de frecuencia de 20hz~150hz y un SPL máximo de 118db calculado con WinISD y el bafle diseñado por mi !

Aquí están las características:



> Driver            : PWF8X
> Project by        : Yhue
> Project for       : [Ocio Venezuela]
> --
> ...



Adjunto una imagen del prototipo, cuando lo tenga armado coloco fotos de el real ! 
Saludos !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 30, 2008)

¿ Un woofer de 8 pulgadas pequeño ?. Si lo diseñas bien, te vas a sorprender de los castañazos de graves que puede soltar. Saludos.


----------



## juanma (May 31, 2008)

Amigo Vhue, no estaria mal subir un plano con todas las medidas de la caja y si lleva o no algu filtro pasivo y su esquema. Y si lo armaste ver las fotos!

Excelente trabajo con WinISD!
Saludos!


----------



## maxep (Jun 1, 2008)

Me sumo al pedido.. es mas si posteas las medidas y datos necesarios, lo pruebo para mi b52 de 8" es dvc de 4 Ohms y tiene 150W rms.. Espero una buena caja par él..


----------



## yhue (Jun 2, 2008)

Bueno aquí están las medidas del bafle y la medida tambien de los port !

Cabe decir que cada port tiene 20 cm de ancho por la cara W, así que se pueden centrar ! 

Recomiendo realizarlo con MDF de 12mm y que sea con tornillos y pega en vez de clavos! que lo insonoricen con wata ! No mucho, solo en las paredes,

En cuanto empiece a armarlo coloco las fotos, lo que pasa es que estoy falto de tiempo por estar de pasantías  

Igual se que es un excelente bafle ! Y aunque el winISD no sea muy preciso solo se equivoca como por 5db y éste bafle tiene muy buena respuesta a 31hz logra los 98 db's, eso da unos graves de maravilla ! Espero pronto subir las fotos !

Saludos !


----------



## maxep (Jun 2, 2008)

La verdad que si voy a probarla, gracias.


----------



## yhue (Jun 3, 2008)

Realmente veras que no te arrepentirás ! Bueno, si puedes subir las fotos de el armado se agradecería !


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 11, 2008)

Creo que publicar los resultados antes de realizar el proyecto... es un poco arriesgado. El soft de diseño de cajas acústicas no tiene porque coincidir con los resultados practicos.

También sería útil que para realizar ciertas aseveraciones de presión acústica y rendimiento nos ofrecieses, aparte del test, el tipo de sala utilizada para tal efectos, la instrumentación utilizada y la frecuencia en la cual resuena el woofer. Puede ser una frecuencia poco útil para audio.

Bose, conocida marca de audio, disponia antiguamente de un sub pasobanda con cuatro altavoces de 5" en configuración push pull doble que sorprendia, pero no era muy adecuado para algunos usos profesionales.


----------

